# 2Wire and Mac Internet connection problem



## mahaight8 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am having problems connecting my mac mini to a 2Wire modem/router wirelessly. My mac detects the network (2WireXXX) and says that it is connected, but no internet access. Changing the WEP password, adding $, talking to apple and SBC have all been unsuccessful. Of note, I was able to connect last week, but since powering off the system, no go. Any suggestions??


----------



## barhar (Jun 27, 2006)

Place an Ethernet cable between the Mac Mini and the 2Wire modem / router, and via 'System Preferences' 'Network' - create and configure a 'Location' for 'Built-In Ethernet'. 

Confirm your ability to access the internet or not.

If internet access is now possible, you then isolated the original problem, as a wireless problem.

Post your results, and see if any additional assistance is provided.


----------



## Gnomo (Jun 27, 2006)

The problem you describe seems reminiscent of a problem my sister had with SBC DSL.  If I remember correctly, the problem had to do with SBC requiring PPPoE for their DSL connections.  You might look into that.


----------



## mahaight8 (Jun 27, 2006)

Direct connection with ethernet cable works fine, so I agree the problem appears to be with wireless use only. I do have another computer (PC) connected wirelessly to the net without problems. Thanks for the previous responses......mh


----------



## mahaight8 (Jun 30, 2006)

I took my mac mini into the same room as the 2Wire and reinstalled all of the modem's programs on the main PC. I then directly plugged in the mac to the modem, which immediately recognized each other and I was on the internet in seconds. I then unplugged the mac from the modem, and airport recognized the 2WireXXX wireless network immediately. I was then able to move my mac back into the other room with flawless wireless connection since. Who knew?


----------



## DxTcmix (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok here is your solution to connecting to the internet on Mac OSX when you have a 2wire network. The default "WEP Password" will not work. Under the Airport settings on the taskbar (Right Hand Corner) where the connections are, choose Other. There will be a drop down list for connections. Choose your Wireless Router. and where is says Network Security. On the drop down Menu, Choose WEP 40/128-bit Hex. Put in your WEP Password, save password, and Enjoy Surfin the web wirelessly on Mac OSX.


----------



## blaforce (Aug 11, 2006)

Here is an update for OS X 10.4.6.  Click on System Preferences -> Network -> Configure... button -> By default join: Preferred networks.  Type in network name and select WEP 40/128-bit Hex.  Type in your pw.  Thanks DxTcmix!


----------



## Pat Noodle (Sep 19, 2006)

Having a similar problem using SBC/2WIRE 1000SW/Apple Powerbook/Airport Extreme but none of the suggestions above worked. The main family PC is connected to the modem via USB and there is one other PC laptop connected wirelessly. My Powerbook can see the network wirelessly and via ethernet and can connect to other computers on the network but I can't get any internet access. When I access the 2WIRE gateway my Powerbook shows up on the home network so I have no clue what the problem is. It worked for the first two days but then I had to restart my Mac and haven't had internet access since. Anyone got any ideas what the problem may be?


----------

